# greek rub for meats



## tasunkawitko (Aug 22, 2009)

equal parts sea or kosher salt, cracked black pepper and dried oregano.
brush/spritz/mop with equal parts olive oil and lemon juice.

from where i sit, this works for all meats, poultry, venison, goat, lamb, fish you name it.


----------



## fire it up (Aug 22, 2009)

Sure sounds Greek to me.
Have you ever tried Greek oregano?
So good and so much more potent than your average everyday oregano.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Aug 22, 2009)

i was growing some greek oregano last spring, but my son knocked it over and i lost it! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






will try again next year....


----------



## tntxajun (Aug 22, 2009)

It becomes very authentic flavor blends by adding Greek oregano, minced dried lemon zest and minced dried mint. I have been cultivating Chocolate mint for some variations.

If you wish to avoid another addiction, don't try this on lamb or chicken.
It is awesome and really makes a robust flavor combo. I also use some smoked powdered cumin sometimes in the mix.

Jack~.


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks for posting TsunkaWitko. I know a guy thats very good with smoking meat he used to complete and he would keep his 200 qt. cooler of stuff and spices in a ware house and I had to peek. I did notice everything was greek spices so now I can try it too.


----------



## headsredbbq (Aug 22, 2009)

need to add a bit of garlic powder that mix


----------



## rivet (Aug 22, 2009)

This is great! Thanks for sharing, and in addition to the flavor I'm thinkin' to put in some Lemon-Basil my wife grows every year. It's basil that has a distinct lemon flavor to it.

Either way, this is a definite must try for lamb!


----------



## tasunkawitko (Aug 22, 2009)

just finished using this for a chicken on the ECB. the only thing i changed was in adding zest from a lemon to the rub - i then quartered the lemon and used that to stuff the cavity after rubbing the inside and the outside with a good coating of this rub.

results. i loved it ~ tastes as greek as it can get. my wife wa not fond of it and found the rub too strong. we both just tried a little piece and i think if she would have tried an interior piece, her evaluation would have been different. we are boning this chicken out, cutting up the meat and using it to make an old standby in our house: chicken rice casserole, which in itself is almost a greek dish, except for the cream of mushroom soup, i suppose.

edit - see below!


----------



## rivet (Aug 22, 2009)

That's too bad Mrs Tas~ didn't care for it....I know it's a let down when that happens. Though you did end up with something she likes with the rice casserole, though!

Hang in there, happens all the time and keeps us going and trying to experiment some more.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Aug 23, 2009)

guys - editing this in order to cut down on duplication and bogging down the thread. you can see the smoked chicken rice casserole results and q-view here:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=80839


----------

